# Autism Acceptance Month: #RedInstead



## loopytheone (Apr 3, 2016)

So, some of you may or may not know, but every April is Autism Acceptance Month. This year it is especially important as we were encouraging people to boycott/stand up to a certain Autism hate 'charity' telling us all to wear blue to show support for them. Instead, many people from the autistic community decided we would wear #RedInstead and encourage people to join us to show their love and acceptance for autistic people. So, as an aspie myself, here are my efforts: 

View attachment Picture 65.jpg


View attachment Picture 74.jpg


View attachment Picture 80.jpg


View attachment Picture 81.jpg


View attachment Picture 37.jpg


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 3, 2016)

What charity hates autism?


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 3, 2016)

Autism Speaks, basically. They only care about the non-autistic parents/families of autistic people who have to deal with us. They advocate harmful 'therapies' for autistic people and support eugenics so that they can stop more autistic people being born. 

Obviously, as an autistic person myself, I'm not okay with that.


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 3, 2016)

Interesting. Well, good luck, hope your campaign goes good.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 3, 2016)

I have no context; but I have people who are close to me who have autism and other conditions - and many are wonderful, intelligent, functional people. Some have a much harder time communicating and dealing with life. Proper support networks are so important for them and the people around them. That sucks that this group doesn't do that.

Eugenics: Wait - didn't we do that already? Oh wait. Hitler tried to do that  people never learn


Unrelated: hawt loops


----------



## Crumbling (Apr 3, 2016)

loopytheone said:


> here are my efforts:



Bloody hell loops.

Did you burn the place down or what?


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks everyone! It is kinda awful that if Autism Speaks got their way, I would never have been born to show you all my creepy-ass face. 



Crumbling said:


> Bloody hell loops.
> 
> Did you burn the place down or what?



Ironically, I did actually set something on fire here the other day! ...it was a cake. So sad. :doh:


----------



## Cobra Verde (Apr 4, 2016)

...I've never been so aware of anything in my entire life.





Yes, that was a euphemism



And yes, I've since noticed that it's Autism *Acceptance* rather than awareness. I'm still not changing it.


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 5, 2016)

Cobra Verde said:


> ...I've never been so aware of anything in my entire life.
> 
> Yes, that was a euphemism
> 
> And yes, I've since noticed that it's Autism *Acceptance* rather than awareness. I'm still not changing it.



That's okay, I'll just assume you became aware of the acceptance!


----------



## Cobra Verde (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks for the save.



Because of this thread I took a couple autism/aspergers quizzes and they both said I probably have it. So that's, uh, something that happened. :huh:


----------



## HereticFA (Apr 9, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Eugenics: Wait - didn't we do that already? Oh wait. Hitler tried to do that  people never learn



It's still being done, just not advertised as blatantly as being _for_ eugenics. Besides, Hitler just copied the eugenics philosophy from other progressive movements in the US and England.


----------



## HereticFA (Apr 9, 2016)

loopytheone said:


> Autism Speaks, basically. They only care about the non-autistic parents/families of autistic people who have to deal with us. They advocate harmful 'therapies' for autistic people and support eugenics so that they can stop more autistic people being born.
> 
> Obviously, as an autistic person myself, I'm not okay with that.


I deeply thank you for this info. It certainly illustrates the sinister aspect of the pseudo-caring facade they present. Since they are aiming their organization towards average people, tt make much more sense. Kill the misfits and you're lives will be better. How "Margaret Sanger" of them.


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 9, 2016)

HereticFA said:


> I deeply thank you for this info. It certainly illustrates the sinister aspect of the pseudo-caring facade they present. Since they are aiming their organization towards average people, tt make much more sense. Kill the misfits and you're lives will be better. How "Margaret Sanger" of them.



You're welcome, all cute/funny pictures aside, this is the point we are trying to make people aware of so I'm glad to have spread the message.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 9, 2016)

HereticFA said:


> It's still being done, just not advertised as blatantly as being _for_ eugenics. Besides, Hitler just copied the eugenics philosophy from other progressive movements in the US and England.


 
It was meant more to allude to the fact we never learn, and its rarely a nice thing.


----------



## agouderia (Apr 15, 2016)

http://www.economist.com/printedition/2016-04-16

The Economist is taking note of Autism Acceptance Month too - this weeks cover story.

Just found it in my mailbox - haven't read it yet. But their analysis' mostly are pretty good. 

View attachment 20160416_cuk400.jpg


----------



## StridentDionysus (Apr 15, 2016)

And the AIDS ribbon?  I feel really old when I see people forget something that used to be huge when I was a kid.

Why not just keep using blue and telling those assholes to fuck off like people do with breast cancer and Susan G. Komen?


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 15, 2016)

StridentDionysus said:


> And the AIDS ribbon?  I feel really old when I see people forget something that used to be huge when I was a kid.
> 
> Why not just keep using blue and telling those assholes to fuck off like people do with breast cancer and Susan G. Komen?



I don't see what the AIDS ribbon has to do with anything? Just because it is red doesn't mean that people can't use the colour red in association with anything else, ever. 

And the point is that blue is the colour associated with those assholes. It isn't associated with autism in general, or autistic charities, or anything like that. It is literally just associated with Autism Speaks and especially their campaign to get everyone to wear blue on the 2nd April. I don't see why we should feel like we have done something wrong just because there happens to be a red awareness ribbon for something unrelated.


----------

